# mask



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

The infectious experts think wearing a mask will be the new norm in the future. They don't think this virus will be eradicated any time soon. It is to contagious and the virus mutates to much.

I guess we need to get use to wearing the mask all the time when out in public.

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> The infectious experts think wearing a mask will be the new norm in the future. They don't think this virus will be eradicated any time soon. It is to contagious and the virus mutates to much.
> 
> I guess we need to get use to wearing the mask all the time when out in public.
> 
> art


Perhaps this how the common cold started, same virus, and herd immunity is the only way forward.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

If it mutates as much as they think it does... there will be no herd immunity.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Tukaram said:


> If it mutates as much as they think it does... there will be no herd immunity.


Yes but perhaps the common cold could have been fatal but has now become a minor inconvenience as our immune systems have got the better of it.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Tukaram said:


> If it mutates as much as they think it does... there will be no herd immunity.


It will be like the flu, multiple strains out there an annual vaccine based on what is predicted as the predominant strain, immunity to one strain may or may not give partial immunity against other strains etc.

Just more deadly if you have risk factors and get a severe case.


----------



## BusyBC57 (Apr 13, 2015)

greenstreak1946 said:


> The infectious experts think wearing a mask will be the new norm in the future. They don't think this virus will be eradicated any time soon. It is to contagious and the virus mutates to much.
> 
> I guess we need to get use to wearing the mask all the time when out in public.
> 
> art


Since the evil China empire created this virus surely they can fix this. They probably have had the cure the whole time and sacrificed many of their citizens by not giving it to them. By doing that they fooled the world at the beginning by thinking this really started in a meat market, lol:confused2:. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Manitoba--

You are right about the different strains. Problem is it will take years for different vaccines to be created to take care of different strains of this virus. Just like the experts are saying about wearing the mask will be a normal thing for the future. I really think this virus is going to change the world. I don't think this virus will disappear because to many around the world will keep spreading it. Just like here in the USA. It is a joke how all the people refuse to obey the guidelines. they just keep spreading it.

art


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey Manitoba--
> 
> You are right about the different strains. Problem is it will take years for different vaccines to be created to take care of different strains of this virus. Just like the experts are saying about wearing the mask will be a normal thing for the future. I really think this virus is going to change the world. I don't think this virus will disappear because to many around the world will keep spreading it. Just like here in the USA. It is a joke how all the people refuse to obey the guidelines. they just keep spreading it.
> 
> art


If you look at the technological progress during a war or when a complete nation puts it resources behind a task we see remarkable scientific progress.

In WW1, aircraft went from basically an oddity to the start of being something that was highly commercial and with huge military utility.

In WW2 the aircraft went from just beyond bi-planes to the flying fortresses, and the first jet fighters.

The Manhattan Project took atomic energy from not much more than a theoretical idea to a practical bomb and the technology was quickly adapted to produce power.

The Space Race, gave us much of the modern technology we use today plus some pretty mundane things like Velcro


If you read the writings of Alvin Toffler, Future Shock, The Third Wave, you see a theme that not only is technology advancing but it will advance at faster and faster rates as it builds on itself.

Now we have the entire world in a competition to develop vaccines, treatments and preventative measures. They are aided by the technological advances of the past as well. While I am no medical science expert, what I get from my readings on this is that the vaccines are being developed not by the old trial and error methods of the past that took years, but by gene splicing, and other medical and scientific advances. We are getting a better understanding of viruses at a fundamental level. A depth of research not previously possible because of technology and the fact that the will did not exist to commit massive resources to do so.

I am thinking that in the future as Covid mutates into different strains or new viral threats occur, science will have the ability to analyze it, design a antibody or other means to prevent or treat it and have it ready for distribution in very short order.



What we need to do is give the scientists time to get there. Perhaps a year or less for Covid, a couple years for other viruses. We need to wear a mask, practice social distancing and stay home as much as possible to let that happen.

As for the people that don't want to do this, well you cannot fix stupid. But Covid can.


I say a meme today that said, it took the slogan "Click it or Ticket" to get widespread seat belt usage, would "Mask it or Casket" work?


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

greenstreak1946 said:


> to many around the world will keep spreading it. Just like here in the USA. It is a joke how all the people refuse to obey the guidelines. they just keep spreading it.


 In Sweden better NOT follow the OFFICIAL main guideline  
because these idiots say *one armlength* is safe distance!!!  
They say themselves that's their conclusion from "*Mostly* the drops fall down within *around* 1 meter." !!! IDIOTS!
I have told them twice that sentence make the safe distance much longer than an arm length, but they go on claiming an arm length is safe!!!
This to short is used within health care and care of old people concerning when to use facemask/shield 

Some Swedes don't listen to these idiots, but listen to an expert, who say TWO meters = almost three times longer than the official...


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

DOH - Cut your mask in half when disposing it.

Citizens Report Face Masks Being Reused, Repackaged, and Resold 

https://news.abs-cbn.com/news/08/31/20/naninilaw-pa-bentahan-ng-recycled-face-masks-naiulat-doh-nagbabala

https://www.mypope.com.ph/face-masks-being-reused-and-resold-in-ph/


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hey_Joe said:


> DOH - Cut your mask in half when disposing it.
> 
> Citizens Report Face Masks Being Reused, Repackaged, and Resold
> 
> ...


Not that I get out much Joe but I have (owned) the same mask since I was allowed out in mid June, it sits in the glovebox for a week (hot) before I use it again. Ben replaces his now and again and throws it in the rubbish, I will mention that he should cut them in half,,,,,,, like we do with our old credit cards, safety. Good call.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Hey_Joe said:


> DOH - Cut your mask in half when disposing it.
> 
> Citizens Report Face Masks Being Reused, Repackaged, and Resold
> 
> ...


Gotta love third world entrepreneurship!


----------

